# TECH: ECU codes for the 2.0



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Came across this the other day and figured i would make it a searchable item. i know some have the ECU codes for the DMC and DMW MKIV's, so post em up and I'll add them.

OBDI/OBDII ABA ECU codes

1993-1995 - 037906258AA, 037906258AE, 037906258AH, 037906258T, 037906258F

1996 - 037906259 037906259J

1997 - 037906259N 037906259E 037906259D

1998 - 037906259P

1999 - 037906259R 037906259AA


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: TECH: ECU codes for the 2.0 (tdogg74)*

My '96 Jetta is a 037906259*J*


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll throw in the AEGs from this thread since it's hard to find sometimes even for me: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2812893 
TIER 1 = No SAI
LEV = SAI equipped


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_More AEG ECU Part Numbers.
Jetta:
AEG 06A 906 018 BH w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FB w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 BG with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FA with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 BJ w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ET w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 J with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ES with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
Golf:
AEG 06A 906 018 JD w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 999 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JM w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JC with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JL with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JB w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JK w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JA with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JJ with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
Beetle:
AEG 06A 906 018 AB with cruise control >> 1C-W-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 AE w/o cruise control 1C-X-400 001 >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 ER w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 P with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 EQ with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 CQ w/o cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EP w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 CR with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EN with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV


Additional info and the later MK4 2.0s AZG/AVH etc...

_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_If you have an AEG you should know your ecu part number just by looking at the table I posted, and whether your car has an airpump (LEV) or not (TIER 1) and cruise control.
>> 9M-X-999 000 -> This means cars up to year 1999 with serial number 999000
9M-Y-000 001 >> -> This means from year 2000 on with serial number 000001
9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV -> This means from year 2000 (any serial number) up to year 2001 with serial number 075840
The last six digits of the VIN is the serial number:
This is my VIN 3VWRH0*9M*8*1*M*003858*. I have no airpump and no cruise control. Guess what my ecu part number would be? If you guess FB that would be correct in the USA, but my car is central american model with ECU ending in FE.
By the way in case you are wondering here are the later ecu numbers:
AZG 06A 906 032 DS 9M-1-075-841 >> (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 DT 9M-1-075-841 >> (automatic)
AZG 06A 906 032 FN >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 FP >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 BP 9M-1-028-293 >> (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 BQ 9M-1-028-293 >> (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 FQ >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 FR >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 MC 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 MD 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (automatic)
BEV 06A 906 032 MT 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BEV 06A 906 032 NA 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)
BBW 06A 906 032 PE 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BBW 06A 906 032 PD 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_My '96 Jetta is a 037906259*J*


Added, thanks.


----------



## RicarGli (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: TECH: ECU codes for the 2.0 (greyhare)*

My '96 GTI is 037 906 024 AC Digifant 1.74. And the engine code is ADC. If i am not mistaken is made in mexico for the Latin American Market


_Modified by RicarGli at 5:58 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: TECH: ECU codes for the 2.0 (greyhare)*

reviving an old thread...
I replaced my ECU (037906259) today with one that has same numbers but is followed with a "J"...will it still work okay ??


----------



## jetta84 (Nov 27, 2001)

my early 94 jetta gl has 037 906 258 f on the ecu


----------



## cirebol (Oct 4, 2011)

*ecu part numbers*

I have a 95 cabrio that i need to get a ecm for. The only part number on the ecm is 0261204017/018 but from what i have found out, the part number 037906258 is also a part number for this ecm, that for some reason this one i have doesn't have. The only thing i don't know, is which letter code after the 258 would be for a 95 cabrio with a auto tranny? or does it not matter?


----------



## jdubskiemk3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Witch one of the aba's did not come with SAI?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Some 1993s up here in Canadia came with 037906258*D* ecus. They don't interchange with any other ECUs very well either.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

911_fan said:


> 1997 - 037906259N 037906259E 037906259D


A bit of info regarding the 1997 ECM numbers, after doing a bit of research:

037906259N - the "N" part is for California cars
037906259E - for cars up to VIN 118096. I've verified ECU manufacture dates from 06/1996-01/1997
037906259D - for cars up to VIN 118096. I've verified ECU manufacture dates from 08/1996-01/1997

So the "D" and "E" parts were produced during the same time period for the same VIN numbers. I'm guessing they might have differentiated b/w auto and manual cars?? Either way, they "D" and "E" should be interchangeable according to most people. ECUs can be recoded using VAG-COM to work with either transmission. If anyone knows what distinguishes a D from an E, please post up. Thanks:beer:


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

vwisthebest said:


> If anyone knows what distinguishes a D from an E, please post up. Thanks:beer:



I have 2 97' Jettas. One has the D ECU and the other has the E. The only difference in cars is the E ECU has the SAI; which I coded out. :thumbup: Also when hooked up to a generic OBDII scanner the E ECU references California.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Please add 037906259M to the code list under 1997 model year. My 1997 Golf 2.0L has an "M" code ECU, 037906259M.

I figured it was not the original ECU, but google'ing the part number all results confirm it is a 1997 part number and the correct one for my car. That said, my car has had a CEL since I bought it. The ECU is coded for an auto transmission, but the car is a manual. I have recoded the car multiple times using VAG-COM, but the ECU will NOT hold the code after cycling the ignition again.


----------



## itsxtie (Aug 20, 2020)

*ECU part by VIN?*

Anyone know where I can look up the ECU part by VIN?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

itsxtie said:


> *ECU part by VIN?*
> 
> Anyone know where I can look up the ECU part by VIN?


In ETKA (the VW Group part number application)


----------

